# Quick fix for sagging tape on 22 ft ceiling



## all_thumbs (Feb 7, 2017)

My subject line probably caused you to <roll eyes> but bear with me for a second...

I have a small sag at a join that is a real eyesore in a prominent place. I know the proper fix would be to strip-tape-remud but the fact that this is on a 22 ft ceiling is seemingly complicating that route (ie scaffolding and all).

Anyone happen to have suggestions for how to quickly and possibly temporarily make this look 'less bad'. I can deal with the crack in the short-term but the sag is not acceptable.

Please share any hacks/tricks/insights you might have for a fix. (Please no "do it right" posts. I will.)

Thank you for your time!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

There is no quick fix, sometimes you can push mud under the tape to reglue it but it can be difficult to make it smooth/level going that route.


Replacing the tape is always best!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

But why did the joint fail ? Have you been up in the attic to check for any evidence of water intrusion or condensation ?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As far as the access issue, can you span the handrails across the area under the peeling with some 12' or 16' dimensional lumber—build a small bridge?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

About six tears ago in a very prominent theater with a dome ceiling there was a small water damage in the plaster my temp. repair was a paper plate painted & textured to match the existing ceiling.
This was than pulled up from above the ceiling with a fishing line & tied off this temp fix at this date is being repaired no one could find the repair when ask to find it in the ceiling.


----------



## all_thumbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I didn't think of a paper plate. :vs_cool:
Please keep the ideas coming.



ClarenceBauer said:


> About six tears ago in a very prominent theater with a dome ceiling there was a small water damage in the plaster my temp. repair was a paper plate painted & textured to match the existing ceiling.
> This was than pulled up from above the ceiling with a fishing line & tied off this temp fix at this date is being repaired no one could find the repair when ask to find it in the ceiling.


:vs_clap:



SPS-1 said:


> But why did the joint fail ? Have you been up in the attic to check for any evidence of water intrusion or condensation ?


Yep, good point... I suspect a nail-hole roof leak, still need to corroborate. 



huesmann said:


> As far as the access issue, can you span the handrails across the area under the peeling with some 12' or 16' dimensional lumber—build a small bridge?


This too crossed my mind,... landing on one side and a wall with higher alcove on the other... just too dangerous and risky.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Can always do a rental. Even with this unit I would be sure it had "out riggers " though or roped off to some handrails in the home. ....

https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/detail/1338/2000900/multi-purpose-unit-baker-1-high-64in/


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

A large golf umbrella handed to each person as they enter. 
Put up a circus tent inside the house.
A sign with "DON'T LOOK UP!" in 3' tall letters.
Redo the floor with some really wild design that will keep everyone staring at the floor instead of the ceiling. 
Replace the bulbs in the chandelier with 5,000 watt bulbs. It will be so bright nobody will be able to look up at the ceiling. 
Put a quarantine notice on the front door. 
Let a dozen coyotes loose in the main hallway. 
...or you could just fix it.


----------



## all_thumbs (Feb 7, 2017)

NotYerUncleBob2 said:


> A large golf umbrella handed to each person as they enter.
> Put up a circus tent inside the house.
> A sign with "DON'T LOOK UP!" in 3' tall letters.
> Redo the floor with some really wild design that will keep everyone staring at the floor instead of the ceiling.
> ...


I'm going with "sombreros required for entry" :cowboy:


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

all_thumbs said:


> I'm going with "sombreros required for entry" :cowboy:


...along with neck braces. Yep. That'll do it!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

ClarenceBauer said:


> no one could find the repair when ask to find it in the ceiling.


That probably had the advantage of being more than 22 ft away.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes about 12 more feet & ceiling was Blue with twinkling Stars.
Over the six years I don't know of any complaints. The reason for this type of disguise was the large volume of people visiting the theater with no down time. The reason it took six years was do to the schedule of events & the time period to do all repairs. Also did some protection of failing plaster Cornish using painted plywood to secure the area this also had to match the two colors & required the sign off by a Structural Engineer.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Force joint compound under the failure, and press it closed with a taping knife. Using white acrylic caulk on the rest of the crack.


----------

